# Music Theory



## Intrusted

I am studying music theory. I have to say its on the private sector though. Although I don't quite have the knowledge as most of you on here. But as I advance in my quest for knowledge I hope I can come here for answers. Thanks


----------



## Bettina

Welcome to Talk Classical. Please feel free to ask any and all music-related questions! I always enjoy reading the questions that members post on this site...they often help me think about music from a new perspective. I'm always happy to help out with answers whenever I can.


----------



## Pugg

Hello Intrusted a very warm welcome and like Bettina sais, feel free to ask. Together we get there, well most of the times.


----------



## 19thCSoul

Welcome! I'm new here too  Music theory fascinates me like few things on earth, and I get the feeling I'm not the only one around here who feels that way! Ask away!


----------



## LiBardugo

I am new on this forum as well. I was googling for classical music forums for a long time untill I found this one. By the looks of the threads it looks like I found what I was looking for.

I am actually a beginner at classical music but I love listening to it, now I am trying to learn more about it too.


----------

